# Renting Long Term



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi i'm new to this site and was wondering if any one can give me some advice.
My mom is 61 and has endstage COPD and has been told a move to Spain could prolong her life by an extra 5-10 years,but we have no property to sell and not a lot of savings so where do we go and where could we get a nice house or villa on the flat.
If we have to move to keep my mom alive i will.I am willing to work to pay the rent but i have looked on every site and they are asking for two months up front plus £1000 deposit and only a 11 month lease,and reading about it most people want you out after 11 months because of the rental rights,and i cant keep moving my mom around every 11 months.I am pleading with you all as you will know a hell of a lot more than me.My mom is desperate to enjoy what life she has left. What can I do she wants to go and I will get her there one way or another.
There must be someone who can offer me some sort of advice because i really dont know what else to do.Please Help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you sure a move to Spain has been advised ?? End stage COPD usually requires a lot of nursing, care, equipment etc which I'm not sure you would obtain easily from the spanish health service. I'm assuming she's housebound and on permanent oxygen, is her GP and hospital aware of you moving her to Spain??

As for 11 month rental contracts, well you dont have to keep moving around, you just get a new contract, it very much depends on your arrangement with your land lord, agent etc.

As for working over here, well there is very little work at all. Especially if you're not fluent in speaking or writing Spanish. Do you have any qualifications? 


Jo xx


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

It was the hospital that told us about Spain they even sort out the oxygen for you apparantly it's the air and there is less pollution. I have English literature gcse but I have been mostly working in sales. I am trying to learn Spanish and can allready get by on the basics. Does this help.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

An 11 month lease, as you put it, doesnt mean that you will be thrown out at 11 months, its purely a tool for safeguarding the renters rights.

Which area do you want to move to?


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> An 11 month lease, as you put it, doesnt mean that you will be thrown out at 11 months, its purely a tool for safeguarding the renters rights.
> 
> Which area do you want to move to?


I don't mind where but they have told us Coastal is best but stay away from anything in the mountains. I will need to learn fluent Spanish as I will need to work but the dhss have said my mom can keep her pension and dla so I just need enough money for us to be able to live on.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vickyspeed said:


> I don't mind where but they have told us Coastal is best but stay away from anything in the mountains. I will need to learn fluent Spanish as I will need to work but the dhss have said my mom can keep her pension and dla so I just need enough money for us to be able to live on.


Yes pensions and some disability allowances are transferrable, as is the winter fuel allowance as long as shes already claiming it.

If you go to a private renter then you might be able to get better terms, rather than through an agent. Friend locally rents through a privateer. I can ask if you like as he has more than one. Rents around here are around €350 - €400 for a flat


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vickyspeed said:


> It was the hospital that told us about Spain they even sort out the oxygen for you apparantly it's the air and there is less pollution. I have English literature gcse but I have been mostly working in sales. I am trying to learn Spanish and can allready get by on the basics. Does this help.


No it doesnt help I'm afraid, jobs are infinately harder to get in Spain than the UK. There is mass unemployment over here and there is no welfare system here.

As for the COPD are you sure its endstage???, if so I'm surprised that the hospital have suggested it? Would she be flying, would the airline allow her to without proper medical care and who would be paying for that??? who would be supplying the oxygen? her medication? her nursing care? what would happen if she had to be admitted? Sorry lots of questions, but it doesnt sound quite right to me and these are things you need to be sure of if you're gonna do this. 

Also the pollution issue is a strange one, cos altho there may not be quite as many industrial pollutants in Spain (altho I would question that?), there 's certainly the same ammount of pollen and much more dust in the air here?

jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> No it doesnt help I'm afraid, jobs are infinately harder to get in Spain than the UK. There is mass unemployment over here and there is no welfare system here.
> 
> As for the COPD are you sure its endstage???, if so I'm surprised that the hospital have suggested it? Would she be flying, would the airline allow her to without proper medical care and who would be paying for that??? who would be supplying the oxygen? her medication? her nursing care? what would happen if she had to be admitted? Sorry lots of questions, but it doesnt sound quite right to me and these are things you need to be sure of if you're gonna do this.
> 
> ...


Good evening my little ray of light


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Stravinsky that would be great if you could ask around for me.
JOJO we live in the centre of Birmingham at the moment so you can imagine what its like here.
Air products who supply my mom now cover all over the EU because so many people have moved out of the English cities because of this disease i myself was supprised but they even cover Tenerife as well now.As for her full time caring needs me and my son do that and she has private medical care when she's abroad with the Santander group.I understand what you are saying but acording too the Hospitals over here Spain doesn't have the industrial problem the UK has so thats why they say its the best.British airways and most of all the others now also cater for people on long term Oxygen Therapy.


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

I have checked everywhere from the hospitals to the respiratory nurses.You would be supprised how many people have left England and gone over there and had a much better quality of life.I have spend 12 months researching all the pro's and cons and i cant see any way she wouldn't benefit.


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes pensions and some disability allowances are transferrable, as is the winter fuel allowance as long as shes already claiming it.
> 
> If you go to a private renter then you might be able to get better terms, rather than through an agent. Friend locally rents through a privateer. I can ask if you like as he has more than one. Rents around here are around €350 - €400 for a flat


That would be great if you could do that for me Thankyou..


----------



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

From memory (I am whispering this bit.....) but when I used to work for one of the larger spanish property companies we were told that the Costa Blanca was ranked in the top 6 healthiest places to live in Europe (although it could have been worldwide). I think this had something to do with the salt lakes! Don't quote me on it though because I didn't work in sales but just heard it shouted about all the time!! Could easily have been a sales ploy though too!


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Tootsie said:


> From memory (I am whispering this bit.....) but when I used to work for one of the larger spanish property companies we were told that the Costa Blanca was ranked in the top 6 healthiest places to live in Europe (although it could have been worldwide). I think this had something to do with the salt lakes! Don't quote me on it though because I didn't work in sales but just heard it shouted about all the time!! Could easily have been a sales ploy though too!


Its right there was a publication on one of our TV programmes giving the top ten.
There is also a site if you google showing the worst poluted places in the world and the best for air quality and nearly all of the ares showing the best air quality for asthma and other lung diseases sufferers was Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As several posters have said, an eleven month rental contract doesn't mean you will be evicted after that period of time expires. But asking for a security deposit plus a month's rent in advance seems the usual practice, as it is in the U.K. and elsewhere.
How much you pay depends on the area, again as is the case anywhere in the world. The Marbella/Estepona area is very attractive but expensive. I should think you'd have to pay around 400 to 500 euros for a decent apartment whichever part of the coast you choose, though I don't know about rents in the less attractive and popular areas.
Getting a job here won't be easy, unemployment is around 17% nationally and you would need IT skills and fluent Spanish to compete on the labour market. Again, I don't know about other areas but here the average less-skilled/unskilled wage seems to be under 1000 euros a month, even as low as 700 to 800 euros in some cases. I would estimate that, including rent, utilities, two people would need at the very least 1200 euros income monthly.
If Social Security rules are the same here as in the U.K. you will need to work for a twelve month period before you qualify for any benefits, although again I'm not sure about this, I've been out of the U.K. employment scene for four years now.
As JoJo said, air quality is not better everywhere in Spain. Until we moved to our villa, we lived opposite what turned out to be a busy building site - although work stopped just before we moved out.
Your mother will need to transfer from the NHS to the Spanish health system and that doesn't happen automatically. She will need to obtain a NIE, Residencia (which now comes with the NIE for retired people) and be on the local Padron. That all takes time and you are covered only for emergency treatment with your EHIC until it's all sorted out.
Sorry to sound so discouraging but relocating to another country, especially when ill, is not plain sailing. I don't think the NHS people who advised your mother to make the move know all the implications.
Would it not be a better idea to consider relocating from Birmingham to a more salubrious U.K. location (no disrespect to Birmingham, which I visit frequently on business). Suffolk or Norfolk, maybe?
You'd have a more healthy climate, medical care in a language you know and the back-up of the U.K. social security system for both of you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> As several posters have said, an eleven month rental contract doesn't mean you will be evicted after that period of time expires. But asking for a security deposit plus a month's rent in advance seems the usual practice, as it is in the U.K. and elsewhere.
> How much you pay depends on the area, again as is the case anywhere in the world. The Marbella/Estepona area is very attractive but expensive. I should think you'd have to pay around 400 to 500 euros for a decent apartment whichever part of the coast you choose, though I don't know about rents in the less attractive and popular areas.
> Getting a job here won't be easy, unemployment is around 17% nationally and you would need IT skills and fluent Spanish to compete on the labour market. Again, I don't know about other areas but here the average less-skilled/unskilled wage seems to be under 1000 euros a month, even as low as 700 to 800 euros in some cases. I would estimate that, including rent, utilities, two people would need at the very least 1200 euros income monthly.
> If Social Security rules are the same here as in the U.K. you will need to work for a twelve month period before you qualify for any benefits, although again I'm not sure about this, I've been out of the U.K. employment scene for four years now.
> ...


Also the Spanish system is not very good at "aftercare" or care in the community apparently!? The hospitals are brilliant altho you do have to provide your own caring in them, nurses will nurse, but they dont change beds, feed or wash patients... (so I've heard???)! Then of course you have the language problems, you have to get your child settled into a school, try and find work which as we've said isnt gonna be easy...

I think what you're planning to do, although very admirable, is gonna be such a huge challenge that it may end in tears. In all seriousness, as mrypg9 has said, have you thought of re-locating to a "cleaner" area in the UK ????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Also the Spanish system is not very good at "aftercare" or care in the community apparently!? The hospitals are brilliant altho you do have to provide your own caring in them, nurses will nurse, but they dont change beds, feed or wash patients... (so I've heard???)! Then of course you have the language problems, you have to get your child settled into a school, try and find work which as we've said isnt gonna be easy...
> 
> I think what you're planning to do, although very admirable, is gonna be such a huge challenge that it may end in tears. In all seriousness, as mrypg9 has said, have you thought of re-locating to a "cleaner" area in the UK ????
> 
> Jo xxx


We're two able-bodied adults, no health problems (not that we know of), reasonably solvent and I used to own a translation/interpreting agency so have a working knowledge of Spanish, (although I'm still learning), yet we've had to sort out a few problems since relocating here.
Vicky, you don't mention friends and family and you and your mum may well miss this important back-up if you move here. I'm not particularly family-minded -I spent my childhood and teenage years literally surrounded by dozens of extended family members, which put me off for life - but I do enjoy the fact that my son and family own a place here and come out every other month, plus the usual visits from friends who oddly enough get more friendly when they know you're moving to Spain!The more I think about it, the more it seems sensible to move to the coast somewhere in the U.K. Actually living abroad is a lot different to enjoying a package holiday.
Before moving here, I lived in Prague for three years; I had been visiting friends there a couple of times a year for donkeys years before actually relocating but I was in no way prepared for what I found when confronted with the things that make up daily life.
JoJo, did you get my pm?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vickyspeed said:


> Its right there was a publication on one of our TV programmes giving the top ten.
> There is also a site if you google showing the worst poluted places in the world and the best for air quality and nearly all of the ares showing the best air quality for asthma and other lung diseases sufferers was Spain.


OK, checked with the friend and they do have one more place available, trouble is its a big villa with pool at €1600 a month.

But the point is that he is a private renter, and he only asks for 1 month up front and a months deposit for my friends place. Maybe its less up front going to a private renter?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> OK, checked with the friend and they do have one more place available, trouble is its a big villa with pool at €1600 a month.
> 
> But the point is that he is a private renter, and he only asks for 1 month up front and a months deposit for my friends place. Maybe its less up front going to a private renter?


Just a quick point on deposits for rentals ....... we have rented for the past 5 years and moved 4 times! .... we always need unfurnished because I like having my own things around me .... EVERY agent or private renter we have rented from, or talked to about renting, has told us the same, for furnished properties most people will ask for 2 months rent in advance and 1 months rent when you move in. For unfurnished 1 months rent in advance and 1 month when you move in. They take more for furnished properties to cover the potential for damage for furnishings etc ...... some developers we looked at renting directly from, and 1 individual wanted us to take out a Bank guarantee for the 11 months rent !!!!! which we obviously said no to!

Sue x


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

It looks like were going to have to think a lot more about everything but I am taking everything you have all said on board. I am also going to apply for some work there and hopefully get a idea of work going there and I also will come over for a weekend and have a good look around.


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We're two able-bodied adults, no health problems (not that we know of), reasonably solvent and I used to own a translation/interpreting agency so have a working knowledge of Spanish, (although I'm still learning), yet we've had to sort out a few problems since relocating here.
> Vicky, you don't mention friends and family and you and your mum may well miss this important back-up if you move here. I'm not particularly family-minded -I spent my childhood and teenage years literally surrounded by dozens of extended family members, which put me off for life - but I do enjoy the fact that my son and family own a place here and come out every other month, plus the usual visits from friends who oddly enough get more friendly when they know you're moving to Spain!The more I think about it, the more it seems sensible to move to the coast somewhere in the U.K. Actually living abroad is a lot different to enjoying a package holiday.
> Before moving here, I lived in Prague for three years; I had been visiting friends there a couple of times a year for donkeys years before actually relocating but I was in no way prepared for what I found when confronted with the things that make up daily life.
> JoJo, did you get my pm?


There is only me my mom and my son we dont have anybody else.
I lived in Spain for 6 months with my son a couple of years ago but came back cos of mom thats one of the reasons we would like to go all together.
My aunt actually lives in Benidorm and thats the only family i have.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

vickyspeed said:


> It looks like were going to have to think a lot more about everything but I am taking everything you have all said on board. I am also going to apply for some work there and hopefully get a idea of work going there and I also will come over for a weekend and have a good look around.


What kind of work are you looking for? Clerical, admin, sales? We go shopping in Gibraltar twice a month and it seems that quite a few of the women who work in Morrisons supermarket live in Spain and drive/bus to work. Don't know how much competition there is for jobs, though. Maybe worth investigating.
And Sue is right, private renters will request some kind of securitydeposit plus a month in advance for unfurnished, as I said earlier. I would be suspicious of anyone who didn't, having myself owned properties which I rented out. You usually -but not always -get what you pay for. Although Spanish law states that it is illegal to ask for more than one month's deposit, it seems the norm to ask for more for furnished properties, understandably so.
As I see it, the transferring your mother from the NHS to the Spanish system could be the biggest immediate problem for you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

vickyspeed said:


> There is only me my mom and my son we dont have anybody else.
> I lived in Spain for 6 months with my son a couple of years ago but came back cos of mom thats one of the reasons we would like to go all together.
> My aunt actually lives in Benidorm and thats the only family i have.



It's good you'll have family contacts and you obviously are able to cope with any problems, with your previous experience. Couldn't your Aunt help you? 
Would Benidorm be a good place for someone who is ill, though?


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What kind of work are you looking for? Clerical, admin, sales? We go shopping in Gibraltar twice a month and it seems that quite a few of the women who work in Morrisons supermarket live in Spain and drive/bus to work. Don't know how much competition there is for jobs, though. Maybe worth investigating.
> And Sue is right, private renters will request some kind of securitydeposit plus a month in advance for unfurnished, as I said earlier. I would be suspicious of anyone who didn't, having myself owned properties which I rented out. You usually -but not always -get what you pay for. Although Spanish law states that it is illegal to ask for more than one month's deposit, it seems the norm to ask for more for furnished properties, understandably so.
> As I see it, the transferring your mother from the NHS to the Spanish system could be the biggest immediate problem for you.


Thanks for all that info.Air products over here have said they can set all that up for us and her medical insurance has said there is no problem there as she is with Alliance & Leicester she gets free health care in Spain with Santander.The more i hear from everyone is making me more determined to get her there as i know she will be better off and i know it sounds odd but after everything i have looked into it looks easier to move there than worry and stay here if you understand me.
I have 15 years sales experience and i am currently studying English and hopefully will gain the CELTA so i could perhaps some work teaching if i cant get a sales job.


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It's good you'll have family contacts and you obviously are able to cope with any problems, with your previous experience. Couldn't your Aunt help you?
> Would Benidorm be a good place for someone who is ill, though?


I have no intention of putting my mom in the middle of Benidorm as thats where i lived when i was there its great for the variety of people but the out skirts are so much better than being in the centre.
I dont want to ask my aunt for help i would rather try to do it myself dont get me wrong its nice to have her there but to be honest i want to do this by myself.I cope here alone so i would manage again and besides my son is a rock we've allways coped together the 3 of us and we allways will,I HOPE


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

vickyspeed said:


> I have no intention of putting my mom in the middle of Benidorm as thats where i lived when i was there its great for the variety of people but the out skirts are so much better than being in the centre.
> I dont want to ask my aunt for help i would rather try to do it myself dont get me wrong its nice to have her there but to be honest i want to do this by myself.I cope here alone so i would manage again and besides my son is a rock we've allways coped together the 3 of us and we allways will,I HOPE


Hi vickyspeed.
Well, you seem determined to give it a go here. If you pull this off I can only take my hat off to you as you are one gutsy girl!! It also seems that you have done a fair bit of homework. So, all your mothers treatment has/ will be sorted if you all move over?! That would be 1 headache out of the way
As for work, your greatest chance is if you put all efforts into learning spanish. Most jobs come from being in the right place at the right time or it's who you know! Obviously, you need to actually be here for any chance of those 2 things happening.
Just a tip. If you rent privately rather than thru' an agent you can refuse to pay 3 months in total. Just offer 1 month security and 1 month up front. It's worked for me several times. It can be a real headache to get your security deposit back at times even if there is no damage. It's worth a go but be prepared for it not to work! If I was you I would rent somewhere for say about a month and have a look around at leisure to find the right place at the right price.

I have asthma that improved when I moved out here so I can understand comments about that.

I wish you the best of luck and I am sure your mum really appreciates what you are trying to do.

Now it's time to get your head stuck in a "learn spanish" book...verbs and pronouns

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Also the Spanish system is not very good at "aftercare" or care in the community apparently!? The hospitals are brilliant altho you do have to provide your own caring in them, nurses will nurse, but they dont change beds, feed or wash patients... (so I've heard???)! ...........
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry if this seems a little pendantic  but....
Nurses nurse and don't make beds etc., but ... other people that work in the hospital do. It is appreciated that Spanish Hospitals feed people, wash them and make their beds right?!

Also, about twice or three times a week, shave them (the men of course ) as required. This is appreciated, right?! Then, when they leave, they get ambulance pickups for rehab, they get morning help to get up, clean bathrooms etc, have breakfast. They get meals supplied - all of them if needed. They have little wrist bands with red buttons so when they press it they talk to emmergency services direct and if the talking doesn't sound good, emmergency ambulance is on its way...etc., etc.

All the above is as needed and the criteria is much like the UK. If you're not financially and phisically able, the state will supply..... in varying degrees of help based on the usual poles 1) Lots of money and ability to self help 2) No ability and no money.

These "poles" need to be established and talking with the right people, as one would expect, is all important or you simply go round in circles. Best starting point, the administrator at the Centro de Salud.

Xose


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

vickyspeed said:


> Thanks for all that info.Air products over here have said they can set all that up for us and her medical insurance has said there is no problem there as she is with Alliance & Leicester she gets free health care in Spain with Santander.The more i hear from everyone is making me more determined to get her there as i know she will be better off and i know it sounds odd but after everything i have looked into it looks easier to move there than worry and stay here if you understand me.
> I have 15 years sales experience and i am currently studying English and hopefully will gain the CELTA so i could perhaps some work teaching if i cant get a sales job.


If the medical angle is covered 100% then the rest is of lesser importance, really. If you are absolutely sure that her insurance covers long-standing conditions and not just emergency treatment. 
I can understand you wanting to go it alone, I'd be the same way. And I can also understand what you mean by it being easier to move than worry in the U.K. I find that it's a lot nicer worrying with a glass of cool cava here by the pool than when I was back in the U.K. in the cold and damp.
If you are determined, you'll make a go of it. 
Another thing is that as fewer people are buying or renting here, you have a good bargaining advantage. It's currently a renter's market.
Just check that your mum's insurance isn't just the kind you get with a credit card or building society account as that won't cover longstanding conditions and do have an exit strategy.
Other than that, it's down to you so good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks so much I did double check the insurance of my moms according to it she's covered for life anywhere in Spain but there's a clause for Tenerife if she goes there she has to pay a suppliment but in sain everything included even the oxygen therapy. I am going to pop over September and have a fgood look around as I also got some property info from inspain where they have lists of properties what you can get directly from the owner.I can't believe how much I have found out since yesterday. I appreciate all the feedback and I have took it all on board and will keep you posted on anything else I find out and if anybody finds out anything else that could help us I will be extremely grartefull.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Vickyspeed,

If you do come over to my area please let me know, I will help you all I can if I'm still around. Not reading thru' the thread again  but which area were you thinking of or are you asking for advice in this about this too?


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> Vickyspeed,
> 
> If you do come over to my area please let me know, I will help you all I can if I'm still around. Not reading thru' the thread again  but which area were you thinking of or are you asking for advice in this about this too?


Hi Chica
I am not bothered where we are over there to be honest and neither is mom. Where are you? Been learning Spanish now for about 3 months now and I do intend to do a short course for 16 weeks at a local centre by me, funny thing is I can understand most of what people say to me and can understand most of the Spanish emails I still get I just need to be able to respond properly lol. If I pass this CELTA course I am doing apparantly I should be able to get work in almost any school or college teaching English and I am going to work as hard as I can to make sure I learn as much as I can.
To be honest I dont go out anywhere here or have any friends theres just the 3 of us so i really dont have anything to lose do I ? And bonus if I am fluent in Spanish as I can meet people of both languages.


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Xose said:


> Sorry if this seems a little pendantic  but....
> Nurses nurse and don't make beds etc., but ... other people that work in the hospital do. It is appreciated that Spanish Hospitals feed people, wash them and make their beds right?!
> 
> Also, about twice or three times a week, shave them (the men of course ) as required. This is appreciated, right?! Then, when they leave, they get ambulance pickups for rehab, they get morning help to get up, clean bathrooms etc, have breakfast. They get meals supplied - all of them if needed. They have little wrist bands with red buttons so when they press it they talk to emmergency services direct and if the talking doesn't sound good, emmergency ambulance is on its way...etc., etc.
> ...


Thanks alot for that,I am literally taing notes from all of the informaion you have all been kind enough to share with me so I dont forget anything...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vickyspeed said:


> Hi Chica
> I am not bothered where we are over there to be honest and neither is mom. Where are you? Been learning Spanish now for about 3 months now and I do intend to do a short course for 16 weeks at a local centre by me, funny thing is I can understand most of what people say to me and can understand most of the Spanish emails I still get I just need to be able to respond properly lol. If I pass this CELTA course I am doing apparantly I should be able to get work in almost any school or college teaching English and I am going to work as hard as I can to make sure I learn as much as I can.
> To be honest I dont go out anywhere here or have any friends theres just the 3 of us so i really dont have anything to lose do I ? And bonus if I am fluent in Spanish as I can meet people of both languages.



Just make sure you have a job and a contract BEFORE you bring everyone over to live here. And make sure her doctors and carers are happy for you to move her

Good luck hun and keep us posted

Jo xx


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> Just make sure you have a job and a contract BEFORE you bring everyone over to live here. And make sure her doctors and carers are happy for you to move her
> 
> Good luck hun and keep us posted
> 
> Jo xx


I will JoJo I am coming over by myself September to sort everything out been in contact with a few people who have properties available so going to go out there and check its all above board before i sign any thing and hopefully do a bit of job hunting while i am there as well.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I live near Nerja vickyspeed, East of malaga on the coast.
Vicky, I assume your mum is receiving pension. Is she receiving care allowance? How much care does your mum need at the mo and say in 12 months time? I'm just wondering if you will have the time to work as time goes on and am trying to get a feel for the finances as it may be possible to live on the combined pension and care allowance. I believe that once it's been granted in the UK one can bring it with them. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong. How old is your son? It would also be good for him to learn spanish too if you are certain about coming over so it would give him a better start at school. Maybe you could learn together so practice for both of you
Sorry for rambling and being nosie but it's good to have a grasp of the whole picture.
What about your and your sons medical cover? Have you looked into that?


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> I live near Nerja vickyspeed, East of malaga on the coast.
> Vicky, I assume your mum is receiving pension. Is she receiving care allowance? How much care does your mum need at the mo and say in 12 months time? I'm just wondering if you will have the time to work as time goes on and am trying to get a feel for the finances as it may be possible to live on the combined pension and care allowance. I believe that once it's been granted in the UK one can bring it with them. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong. How old is your son? It would also be good for him to learn spanish too if you are certain about coming over so it would give him a better start at school. Maybe you could learn together so practice for both of you
> Sorry for rambling and being nosie but it's good to have a grasp of the whole picture.
> What about your and your sons medical cover? Have you looked into that?


Hi yes my mom has checked she can take all her monies with her she gets pension for over 60s her private pension and dla and carers so we dont have to worry about money to live on.My son is 18 and will also be looking for some part time work and we share the care needs.We are both learning Spanish allready together thats how we have been practising.As for the health care thats the only thing. I know we will be ok for a while on our e111 then we will have to get our NIE to work so we can do it that way.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

vickyspeed said:


> Hi yes my mom has checked she can take all her monies with her she gets pension for over 60s her private pension and dla and carers so we dont have to worry about money to live on.My son is 18 and will also be looking for some part time work and we share the care needs.We are both learning Spanish allready together thats how we have been practising.As for the health care thats the only thing. I know we will be ok for a while on our e111 then we will have to get our NIE to work so we can do it that way.




That's great Vicky (hope you don't mind me calling you Vicky..lol). So financially you are covered for all of you initially. I don't know why but I thought you was younger than you actually are..I imagined a young son still at school. You must have thought cheeky begger when I said "gutsy girl"  
I think you will be fine. You seem to have it all sorted. I will certainly be here in September somaybe we can meet for a coffee if you are in this area.


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> That's great Vicky (hope you don't mind me calling you Vicky..lol). So financially you are covered for all of you initially. I don't know why but I thought you was younger than you actually are..I imagined a young son still at school. You must have thought cheeky begger when I said "gutsy girl"
> I think you will be fine. You seem to have it all sorted. I will certainly be here in September somaybe we can meet for a coffee if you are in this area.


Hi Chica
A coffee would be great and it would be really nice to meet you.
As for the gutsy girl comment i loved it and no i dont think your cheeky lol.
I am 36 by the way and yes please call me Vicky but i am still a young girl at heart but with hopefully a older head lol.
Its been really great hearing from everyone i do feel more confident about packing up and going now.And i will absolutely love to meet you for coffee.
I hope to be coming over to check things out so i will drop you a line when it will be great to get some local knowledge and with you feeling alot better with your asthma over there then my mom should feel some benefit so the sooner the better...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

vickyspeed said:


> Hi Chica
> A coffee would be great and it would be really nice to meet you.
> As for the gutsy girl comment i loved it and no i dont think your cheeky lol.
> I am 36 by the way and yes please call me Vicky but i am still a young girl at heart but with hopefully a older head lol.
> ...


Ok it's a date. Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ok it's a date. Keep us posted on how things are going.


Nice to meet you Maggie.
See you September..If I find out anything else I will keep the Thread updated....Vicky


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Vicky,

I just want to clarify something. I don't want to raise your hopes or dash them re: your mothers condition. I stated that my asthma has improved since living here which is true but until I stopped smoking, I still suffered quite badly. However, as I said, it did ease my asthma a little. The worst thing for me is cold, damp air. The next on the list is hot, humid air so I really suffer in the summer here. I hope for your mothers sake the doctors are right in what they say ray2:
I feel better now for clearing that up


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> Vicky,
> 
> I just want to clarify something. I don't want to raise your hopes or dash them re: your mothers condition. I stated that my asthma has improved since living here which is true but until I stopped smoking, I still suffered quite badly. However, as I said, it did ease my asthma a little. The worst thing for me is cold, damp air. The next on the list is hot, humid air so I really suffer in the summer here. I hope for your mothers sake the doctors are right in what they say ray2:
> I feel better now for clearing that up


HI Maggie
I understand what your saying my mom stopped smoking over 4 years ago but apparantly emphasima is what my mom suffers with and its aggitated through pollution she doesn't ever suffer in the summer and in the winter she just has to keep warm as she is prone to chest infections with the cold. And as the hospital and doctors said Spain is less polluted than any other country in the EU as they are not a high industrial industry country so therefore there air is much cleaner than any other country in the EU.....Vicky


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vickyspeed said:


> HI Maggie
> I understand what your saying my mom stopped smoking over 4 years ago but apparantly emphasima is what my mom suffers with and its aggitated through pollution she doesn't ever suffer in the summer and in the winter she just has to keep warm as she is prone to chest infections with the cold. And as the hospital and doctors said Spain is less polluted than any other country in the EU as they are not a high industrial industry country so therefore there air is much cleaner than any other country in the EU.....Vicky



So she's not suffering with "end stage" copd as you stated in an earlier post, well thats better. I used to work as a nurse in the UK looking after end stage copd sufferers (amongst other illnesses) and they were barely able to eat without becoming breathless, let alone walk or move to Spain!


Have you looked at the Canary Islands?? cos believe me, southern Spain is absolutely freezing in the winter. I scraped ice off my car windscreen more times since I've lived here than I did in the UK, but The Canary Islands have a much more even climate, especially the south apparently??!! I've seriously concidered moving there, in fact I'm still concidering it! A friend is about to go there and I'm gonna watch and see how she gets on and maybe visit etc....



Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> cos believe me, southern Spain is absolutely freezing in the winter. I scraped ice off my car windscreen more times since I've lived here than I did in the UK,
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't want to hear that, Jo, we may relocate to your area 
No ice here on the coast, can't remember feeling cold although it did rain a lot.
But then we were used to temperatures of minus 17C without wind chill in Prague....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't want to hear that, Jo, we may relocate to your area
> No ice here on the coast, can't remember feeling cold although it did rain a lot.
> But then we were used to temperatures of minus 17C without wind chill in Prague....



Aaaah, you see, its all relative! I assumed it would be warmish here all the year round, but by October I was cold and it didnt seem to warm up til March. If you look back on my posts on here during the winter, I was a right pain in the **se!!

I think as I say it was my expectation and the fact that Spanish houses arent built for the cold, cool tiles are great in the summer, but in the winter, with no central heating and drafty windows and doors....!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> So she's not suffering with "end stage" copd as you stated in an earlier post, well thats better. I used to work as a nurse in the UK looking after end stage copd sufferers (amongst other illnesses) and they were barely able to eat without becoming breathless, let alone walk or move to Spain!
> 
> 
> Have you looked at the Canary Islands?? cos believe me, southern Spain is absolutely freezing in the winter. I scraped ice off my car windscreen more times since I've lived here than I did in the UK, but The Canary Islands have a much more even climate, especially the south apparently??!! I've seriously concidered moving there, in fact I'm still concidering it! A friend is about to go there and I'm gonna watch and see how she gets on and maybe visit etc....
> ...


Hi jo I had been looking in tenerife first but I couldn't find anything property wise but I will tell you it's a lot cheaper than mainland Spain if I got any serious money I would go there but if we move and have to rely on moms money till I can get some work we are really going to struggle property wise as most ground floor or villas are at the moment starting price of 900 euros. How is your friend doing it has he bought or renting jojo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vickyspeed said:


> Hi jo I had been looking in tenerife first but I couldn't find anything property wise but I will tell you it's a lot cheaper than mainland Spain if I got any serious money I would go there but if we move and have to rely on moms money till I can get some work we are really going to struggle property wise as most ground floor or villas are at the moment starting price of 900 euros. How is your friend doing it has he bought or renting jojo?



My friend is renting, and from what I can gather the prices arent dissimilar form here?? She's just gotta post at an international school over there. 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

vickyspeed said:


> Hi jo I had been looking in tenerife first but I couldn't find anything property wise but I will tell you it's a lot cheaper than mainland Spain if I got any serious money I would go there but if we move and have to rely on moms money till I can get some work we are really going to struggle property wise as most ground floor or villas are at the moment starting price of 900 euros. How is your friend doing it has he bought or renting jojo?


I don't want to be rude but Tenerife is NO WAY cheaper than the mainland. That is just WRONG. You can get ground floor for much less than 900 on the Costa Blanca North. Just get over and start asking around.

So, has your mother got "end stage" COPD or something else? I shut up when I first heard that as I would have save quite aggresively "Dont come." A friend nursed her father through that a few years ago and without a full local support system in a language you are fluent in I'd say "Spain is NOT your answer". I am not even sure a plane would have allowed her to travel. 

If, in truth, it is something else well maybe you will be OK.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

vickyspeed said:


> Hi jo I had been looking in tenerife first but I couldn't find anything property wise but I will tell you it's a lot cheaper than mainland Spain if I got any serious money I would go there but if we move and have to rely on moms money till I can get some work we are really going to struggle property wise as most ground floor or villas are at the moment starting price of 900 euros. How is your friend doing it has he bought or renting jojo?


Did you say your mum's health cover had some sort of exemption for Tenerife, though?
Regarding rents: it seems you can rent a 2 bed/bath flat in the Marbella/Estepona area for between 500 and 700 euros a month now and this is said to be the most expensive area of the CDS. There are loads of ads for places in that price range in Sur, the local paper. These flats are in urbs. with nice communal gardens, swimming pool etc.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I don't want to be rude but Tenerife is NO WAY cheaper than the mainland. That is just WRONG. You can get ground floor for much less than 900 on the Costa Blanca North. Just get over and start asking around.
> 
> So, has your mother got "end stage" COPD or something else? I shut up when I first heard that as I would have save quite aggresively "Dont come." A friend nursed her father through that a few years ago and without a full local support system in a language you are fluent in I'd say "Spain is NOT your answer". I am not even sure a plane would have allowed her to travel.
> 
> If, in truth, it is something else well maybe you will be OK.


Also, not sure about the rest of the islands, but Gran Canaria has major sand storm problems from Africa. Anyone with respiratory problems should not be looking to live there.

I have read that the whole Archipelago has issues with it, but only know from experience that in GC, it's bad!

Xose


----------



## vickyspeed (Jun 14, 2009)

I will stick to Spain as that is where we have been researching and we know how everything works over there and we dont have to worry about the medical side of things.As for flying there's no restrictions for my mom most airlines cater for people on oxygen now and we do know this because thats how we have been getting there twice a year since 2000.
I will be honest and say the only worry I really have is finding work.


----------

